# Dune: Der Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Epos ist da - hier anschauen!



## Felix Schuetz (9. September 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Dune: Der Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Epos ist da - hier anschauen!* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Dune: Der Trailer zum Sci-Fi-Epos ist da - hier anschauen!*


----------



## Gast1661893802 (9. September 2020)

Ohne die Bücher jetzt näher zu kennen, das Artdesign von den Kostümen und den Schilden fang ich bei der Lynchversion deutlich stimmiger.
Aber ich bin gespannt.


----------



## Phone (9. September 2020)

hmmm also mich hat der Trailer nicht gepackt..aber er war auch nicht so schlecht das ich den Film direkt abgeschrieben haben..Er ist so neutral..irgendwie leer.

Ich kenne die alten Filme aber bin kein Fan davon und stelle die auch nicht als DAS ULTIMATIVE Erlebnis dar, ebenso wenig wie Bladerunner damals.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (9. September 2020)

Ohne die Bücher jetzt näher zu kennen, ich glaube ich muss mein Lob von letzter Woche zurückziehen. Dune 2020 scheint eher etwas für die "gerade der Pubertät entfleuchten" zu sein. Trotzdem schicke Kostüme


----------



## Enisra (9. September 2020)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Ohne die Bücher jetzt näher zu kennen, ich glaube ich muss mein Lob von letzter Woche zurückziehen. Dune 2020 scheint eher etwas für die "gerade der Pubertät entfleuchten" zu sein. Trotzdem schicke Kostüme



ja gut, wenn man das Buch nicht kennt sollte man dann halt keine Kommentare abgeben ob was nicht passt, es könnte eher Blöd enden für einen


----------



## MrFob (9. September 2020)

Ich finde es sieht erstmal nicht schlecht aus, zumindest visuell. Viel mehr laesst sich von so einem Trailer ja eh nicht sagen. 

Ich kenne von Dune die ersten Buecher und die Miniserie/den Film von 1984 mit Patrick Steward. Ich finde cool, dass dieser Trailer einen etwas "realistischeren" Touch hat als die damalige Umsetzung, die auch mich schon sehr fantasy-maessig, fast operettenhaft gewirkt hat. Hier kommt es eher wie echtes (wenn auch Dune typisch sehr eigenwilliges) SciFi rueber. Ich denke das kann man sich dann schon mal anschauen.


----------



## Malifurion (9. September 2020)

Phone schrieb:


> hmmm also mich hat der Trailer nicht gepackt..aber er war auch nicht so schlecht das ich den Film direkt abgeschrieben haben..Er ist so neutral..irgendwie leer.
> 
> Ich kenne die alten Filme aber bin kein Fan davon und stelle die auch nicht als DAS ULTIMATIVE Erlebnis dar, ebenso wenig wie Bladerunner damals.



Ist verständlich und auch einfach zu erklären: Die Farbpalette ist quasi matsch, total uninteressant komponiert. Blade Runner bzw. Denis Style ist sehr monochromatisch, aber immer mit einem "i Tüpfelchen" Kontrastfarbe. Ist in dem Trailer nichts davon zu sehen.
Das Produktionsdesign ist absolut unglaubwürdig (Schiffe, etc.) und nicht durchdacht. Texturen, Makeup und Details sind sehr minim, quasi nicht vorhanden, was in einen sehr sterilen und langweiligen Look ausartet. Auch die Kamera und Shot Kompositionen sind sehr generisch sind nichts 
im Vergleich zu Roger Deakins Arbeit in Blade Runner 2049. Die Bilder haben keine starke Basis und kommen daher sehr flach rüber.


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (9. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> ja gut, wenn man das Buch nicht kennt sollte man dann halt keine Kommentare abgeben ob was nicht passt, es könnte eher Blöd enden für einen



Also eins muss ich sagen, der Film kommt viel ernster rüber, als er zu sein scheint.


----------



## Basileukum (9. September 2020)

Super, eventuell nicht so geniale Umsetzung wie die aus den 80igern, aber möglicherweise mal wieder einen Kinogang wert. Ins DVD Regal muß er wohl auf jeden. 

Der Dschihad kommt!


----------



## Haehnchen81 (9. September 2020)

Hm, also erstmal der Cast... liest sich super, aber das sind im Grunde alles nur Nebendarsteller. Die Hauptfiguren werden aber von Leuten gespielt die alles andere als tolle Schauspieler sind. Und leider leider schlägt sich das auch schon im Trailer voll nieder, tut mir leid Timothée Chalamet ist ne glatte 6. NULL ausstrahlung, wirkt wie nen 11 jähriger Schuljunge, ja Paul ist in den Büchern zur Zeit dieser Handlung ein Teenager, aber in nem Buch funktioniert sowas auch anders als in einem Film der lauter Actionszenen hat und wo so ein Junge hartgesottene Kerle anführt. Das wirkt einfach anders als wenn man es nur "liest". Aber davon abgesehen das er wir ein Schuljunge aussieht, wirkt seine Darstellung leider auch total blass, null emotionen zu erkennen, selbst wenn er "Schmerz" erleidet ist da kaum was zu sehen was glaubwürdig eben diesen Schmerz zeigt, kein guter Darsteller wie mir scheint... ähnliches gilt für Zendaya als Chani, ihre Karriere geht ja spätestens seit Spider-Man durch die Decke, ich weiß nur nicht wieso. Ja sieht niedlich aus... das wars aber auch. 

Somit sind doe Figurne mit der wohl meisten Screentime leider mit jungen Darstellern besetzt die diese Rollen wohl eher nicht stemmen können wie mir scheint.

Hoffentlich reißen die Nebendarsteller das wieder raus und kriegen genug Zeit so das es sich einigermaßen ausgleicht. Vom Cast her müsste das gehen, aber die hochkarätig besetzten Rollen sind eben Nebenrollen in Dune, eigentlich jedenfalls...

Optisch sieht das ganze natürlich schon richtig richtig gut aus. Aber das ist im Grunde auch das einzig positive am Trailer, die Optik (und technik) alles andere wirkt beliebig, belanglos, und weckt wenig bis kein Interesse... 

Abschrieben will ich den Film auch noch nicht ganz, denn ich finde das es bisher keine würdige Verfilmung des Buchs gibt... aber ich bin sehr skeptisch ob dieser Film das ganze würdig hinbekommt... eigentlich wirkt das alles kein deut besser als der Film aus den 80ern, udn der war wirklich nicht gut.


----------



## MrFob (9. September 2020)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Abschrieben will ich den Film auch noch nicht ganz, denn ich finde das es bisher keine würdige Verfilmung des Buchs gibt... aber ich bin sehr skeptisch ob dieser Film das ganze würdig hinbekommt... eigentlich wirkt das alles kein deut besser als der Film aus den 80ern, udn der war wirklich nicht gut.



Man muss halt schon auch zugeben, ich glaube das Buch ist verdammt schwer zu verfilmen. Im Buch ist sehr viel mMn auch absichtlich so ein bisschen ueberzeichnet und teilweise fast schon ueber-charakterisiert. Aber gerade visuelle und technische Details der Welt, die so eine Verfilmung ein bisschen grounden und alle Leser des Buches ein bisschen auf den gleichen Nenner bringen koennten sind sehr spaerlich gesaet. Also ich wuerde Doom nicht unbedingt verfilmen wollen, damit wirst du nie alle wirklich gluecklich machen.


----------



## Javata (10. September 2020)

Ich finds immer lustig wenn Leute aufgrund eines Trailers direkt die schauspielerische Leistung von Darstellern bewerten oder gar die qualität des ganzen Films.


----------



## REMO1 (10. September 2020)

Ich finde die Schauspieler sind gut bis auf Paul.... Der geht mal gar nicht.... Der Film fühlt sich durch Ihn wie ein Teene Film an... Werd Ihn mir ansehen aber, das ist nicht mein Dune... Immer wieder bemerkenswert wie Sie es schaffen, in der heutigen Zeit, an so simplen Sachen zu scheitern... Da ist ja der Typ aus der TV Serie um längen besser.... Jodorowsky's  lachtb sich bestimmt wieder einen Ast ab...


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2020)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schauspieler sind gut bis auf Paul.... Der geht mal gar nicht.... Der Film fühlt sich durch Ihn wie ein Teene Film an... Werd Ihn mir ansehen aber, das ist nicht mein Dune... Immer wieder bemerkenswert wie Sie es schaffen, in der heutigen Zeit, an so simplen Sachen zu scheitern... Da ist ja der Typ aus der TV Serie um längen besser.... Jodorowsky's  lachtb sich bestimmt wieder einen Ast ab...



Würde noch Frank Herbert noch Leben, würde er vielleicht fragen warum man so Dumme Kommentare über einen "Teeniefilm" abgibt der nur dazu dient alles mies zu machen ... wenn die in der Vorlage schon alle 13-15 Jahre alt sind
Toll, hab ihr Judorowskis Dune gesehen, aber dann zu behaupten dass das ein Teenie Film ist weil man Jüngere Schauspieler nimmt um der Vorlage zu entsprechen sagt halt eher aus, dass man eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hat und vorallem sich nicht mal die Mühe macht den Wikipedia Artikel durchzulesen


----------



## Strauchritter (10. September 2020)

Als jemand der von Dune so gar keine Ahnung hat (wusste es gibt Brett & PC Spiele gibt, aber auch Bücher und Filme? ), also komplett frei von Hype und Wissen ist, fand ich den Trailer spektakulär unspektakulär. 
Klar ist ein Wüstenplanet, aber bissl mehr Farben als Sand und Beige wären doch möglich gewesen^^ Hab den Trailer OV gesehen, keine Ahnung ob im deutschen mehr Erklärung rüberkommt, aber bis auf der Junge ist irgendwie wichtig und krass kamen da wenig Details rüber in den drei Minuten worum es denn jetzt so genau geht. Okay Krieg. Terry: "Why?!?" Klar könnte ich mir jetzt den umfangreichen Wiki Artikel durchlesen um mehr zu verstehen, aber erstens würd ich mich spoilern (wenn ich den Film gucken sollte) und zweitens ist es Aufgabe eines Trailer zu hooken und mich nicht zum Franchise Studium zu schicken. Es sei denn der Film zielt explizit auf Fans von Dune ab, welche entsprechendes Hintergrund wissen haben. Dann bin ich wohl die falsche Zielgruppe


----------



## MichaelG (10. September 2020)

Der Wüstenplanet ist ja gerade so trist und öde. Genau das soll ja so herüberkommen. Ich kenne die Bücher zwar auch nicht die sind aber die Wurzel von Dune. Bisher sind alle Versuche, das Material zu verfilmen gescheitert. Zumindestens nach unisono Meinungen derjenigen die die Bücher kennen. Ob die neue Verfilmung sich dazu gesellt weiß ich nicht. Aber sehr viele sagen, daß sich das Material gar nicht angemessen verfilmen lassen würde.


----------



## flixso (10. September 2020)

Malifurion schrieb:


> Ist verständlich und auch einfach zu erklären: Die Farbpalette ist quasi matsch, total uninteressant komponiert. Blade Runner bzw. Denis Style ist sehr monochromatisch, aber immer mit einem "i Tüpfelchen" Kontrastfarbe. Ist in dem Trailer nichts davon zu sehen.
> Das Produktionsdesign ist absolut unglaubwürdig (Schiffe, etc.) und nicht durchdacht. Texturen, Makeup und Details sind sehr minim, quasi nicht vorhanden, was in einen sehr sterilen und langweiligen Look ausartet. Auch die Kamera und Shot Kompositionen sind sehr generisch sind nichts
> im Vergleich zu Roger Deakins Arbeit in Blade Runner 2049. Die Bilder haben keine starke Basis und kommen daher sehr flach rüber.



Sehe ich genauso... bin optisch etwas enttäuscht.


----------



## Loosa (10. September 2020)

Macht Lust auf mehr. 
Bis zum Filmstart werd' ich aber jetzt lieber alle weiteren Spoiler vermeiden.


Hmm, warum sind die Raumschiffe unglaubwürdig? Bisschen groß, aber sonst?


----------



## ribald (10. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Toll, hab ihr Judorowskis Dune gesehen, aber dann zu behaupten dass das ein Teenie Film ist weil man Jüngere Schauspieler nimmt um der Vorlage zu entsprechen sagt halt eher aus, dass man eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hat und vorallem sich nicht mal die Mühe macht den Wikipedia Artikel durchzulesen



Hää ? Ich hätte ihn ja gerne gesehen xD, gibts ihn denn ? 
https://youtu.be/Ez8J5GN9JWE

Sein Sohn sollte Paul spielen und der war damals erst 12.


----------



## Pherim (10. September 2020)

ribald schrieb:


> Hää ? Ich hätte ihn ja gerne gesehen xD, gibts ihn denn ?
> https://youtu.be/Ez8J5GN9JWE



Es ging glaub ich um die Doku darüber von 2013.  Ist unter "Jodorowsky's Dune" auf Youtube zu finden.

Zum Trailer, ich bin gespannt. Bin großer Fan der Bücher, mag die 80er-Fassung für ihr Design, aber auch die Miniserie für die relative Werktreue und insbesondere die Fortsetzung, die das zweite und dritte Buch umfasst. Die Effekte sind aber wirklich nicht gut gealtert.

Hier ist es nun so, dass der Film nur die erste Hälfte des ersten Buchs umfasst. Da er aber wohl um zweieinhalb Stunden dauern soll, käme er zusammen mit dem zukünftigen zweiten Teil auf ungefähr die selbe Länge wie die Miniserie, die drei Episoden zu je 90 Minuten umfasste. Da die erste Hälfte auch im Buch eine gewisse Zeit braucht, um wirklich Fahrt aufzunehmen, hoffe ich, dass der Film dem modernen Publikum nicht zu langatmig wird, damit der zweite überhaupt gedreht wird (jetzt mal angenommen, der erste Film wird nicht totaler Murks).


----------



## ribald (10. September 2020)

Jup, ich wünsche mir ja auch das er gut wird. Die Dokus/Filme kenne ich alle. 
Bin nur etwas skeptisch bei dem Trailer und der Besetzung.


----------



## Beardsmear (10. September 2020)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Ich finde die Schauspieler sind gut bis auf Paul.... Der geht mal gar nicht.... Der Film fühlt sich durch Ihn wie ein Teene Film an... Werd Ihn mir ansehen aber, das ist nicht mein Dune... Immer wieder bemerkenswert wie Sie es schaffen, in der heutigen Zeit, an so simplen Sachen zu scheitern... Da ist ja der Typ aus der TV Serie um längen besser.... Jodorowsky's  lachtb sich bestimmt wieder einen Ast ab...



Ich finde die Besetzung perfekt. Paul Atreides ist in der Buchvorlage noch viel jünger. Wenn man bedenkt, dass bei Erfolg auch weitere Dune Bücher verfilmt werden sollen, machts noch mehr Sinn.
Schau Dir "The King" von 2019 mit Timothée Chalamet an. Ich habe mich schon Monate vor dem Trailer über die Besetzung gefreut, vor allem, da Chalamet seine Rollen auch ernst spielen kann und nicht gleich einen Hollywoodklamauk draus macht.


----------



## THEDICEFAN (10. September 2020)

Ist der Film eher für Erwachsene, oder eher wie n Disneystreifen?


----------



## Pherim (10. September 2020)

THEDICEFAN schrieb:


> Ist der Film eher für Erwachsene, oder eher wie n Disneystreifen?



Wenn er sich nah ans Buch hält, auf jeden Fall ersteres.


----------



## DerPrinzGESPERRT (10. September 2020)

Wird sicher so langweilig und schlecht wie die anderen Filme von Denis Villeneuve.


----------



## McDrake (10. September 2020)

DerPrinzGESPERRT schrieb:


> Wird sicher so langweilig und schlecht wie die anderen Filme von Denis Villeneuve.



Schön, dass es verschiedene Geschmäcker gibt.
Ich mag seine Filme.
Sowohl Sicario, als auch seine bisherigen Abstecher ins Sci-Fi mit Arrival und Blade Runner


----------



## RoteGarde (10. September 2020)

Total overloaded an Stars.

Ich seh nur noch Spiderman, Aquaman, Guadians of the Galaxy, Star Wars...

Warum nicht noch Terminator, Rambo, Wonder Woman, alle Avengers + George Clooney

Oder reichte dafür das Geld nicht mehr ?


----------



## Enisra (10. September 2020)

Warlock10 schrieb:


> Total overloaded an Stars.
> 
> Ich seh nur noch Spiderman, Aquaman, Guadians of the Galaxy, Star Wars...
> 
> ...



Sacht mal Kinders, erst Teeniefilm, dann wird bemängelt dass der Film der in der Wüste spielt trisst aussieht und jetzt wird dem angekreidet das Schauspieler mitspielen die man aus einem anderen Filmen kennt

Kommt, ihr wollt doch grade auch nur den Film grade mit allergewalt mies reden, oder?
Nur weil man nur die paar Promoshots und einen Trailer hat, zieht man sich die "Scheinargumente" die die "Meinung" begründen nur gänzlich aus der Nase


----------



## Fireball8 (10. September 2020)

Kenne keine einzige Vorlage oder irgendwelche der bisherigen Filme/Serien. Bin aber gespannt. Haut einen jetzt nicht vom Hocker, aber denke dass es beim Anschauen dann anders sein wird. Wüsste nicht, dass mir irgendein Villeneuve Film schlecht in Erinnerung geblieben ist und die Besetzung sieht auch nicht verkehrt aus. 

Spätestens seit Call Me By Your Name sollte eigentlich auch jedem klar sein, dass Chalamet alles andere als ein schlechter Schauspieler ist. Aber hey, bei Adam Driver als Kylo Ren wurde ja auch geheult, weil alle meinten "er wirke zu bubihaft" und es wurde völlig ignoriert, dass er seine Rolle super gespielt hat.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2020)

Haehnchen81 schrieb:


> Hm, also erstmal der Cast... liest sich super, aber das sind im Grunde alles nur Nebendarsteller. Die Hauptfiguren werden aber von Leuten gespielt die alles andere als tolle Schauspieler sind.


Wenn ich da an Star Wars denke ... abseits von Alec Guinness und Peter Cushing ?
Oder Alien ?

Es braucht keine bekannten Größen, nur talentierte Schauspieler!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (10. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Sacht mal Kinders, erst Teeniefilm, dann wird bemängelt dass der Film der in der Wüste spielt trisst aussieht und jetzt wird dem angekreidet das Schauspieler mitspielen die man aus einem anderen Filmen kennt


Bezüglich der Wüste war die Lynch Version deutlich angenehmer.
Aktuell sieht die Wüste dort ja eher aus wie das schmuddelgrau von Ostberlin der späten 80er(bis auf die Handszene), möglicherweise sind das aber auch alles Dämmerungs- bzw "Nacht" Szenen

Möglicherweise spart man sich das aber auch für den finalen Trailer auf.


----------



## headhunter68305 (10. September 2020)

*mimimimimimi....*

wer jammert hier rum  das zu viele bekannte Stars mitspielen?.....kauf dir ein Buch und verschone uns!


----------



## Davki90 (10. September 2020)

Sieht zwar spektakulär aus, der Trailer, nimmt mich im Vergleich zum Tenet Trailer, nicht ganz so mit. Habe keinen Bezug zu Dune. Von mir aus muss man jetzt dieser Klassiker nicht noch mal neu auflegen, nachdem man es schon mit Blade Runner gemacht hat. Das ist aber nur meine Meinung Leute. Aber eine würdige "Konkurrenz" zu Star Wars nehme ich sehr gerne. Auch, weil die Musik von Hans Zimmer ist.


----------



## Gemar (10. September 2020)

Wirkt auf mich wie eine sehr gute Serie. Als Film kann ich es mir weniger gut vorstellen. Liegt aber vlt auch an den Schauspielern.
Ansonsten toller Trailer, tolle Arbeit. Sollte man im Auge behalten.


----------



## Loosa (10. September 2020)

headhunter68305 schrieb:


> wer jammert hier rum  das zu viele bekannte Stars mitspielen?.....kauf dir ein Buch und verschone uns!



Darf doch jeder seine Meinung haben, was soll das Getrolle?
Von zu viele bekannte, bis zu unbekannte Schauspieler ist hier alles dabei.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (10. September 2020)

Mir gefällt der Trailer. Villeneuve ist ein Regisseur der es versteht kraftvolle und symbolträchtige Bilder zu schaffen. Die Optik stimmt, und interessanterweise sind die gezeigten Ornithopter denen aus dem allerersten Dune-Spiel von Cryo SEHR ähnlich. Die riesigen Stahl-Kolosse widerum erinnern mich ein wenig an jene aus dem Dune 2-Intro.

Ich denke es kann nur besser als Lynch und die TV-Versuche werden.


----------



## conrad-b-hart (10. September 2020)

Mir nötigt es vor allem Respekt ab, solch ein Projekt in der heutigen Zeit zu verfilmen. Das Buch ist doch sehr komplex und nur sehr schwer zu verfilmen, wie die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat. 

Deshalb kann man es Denis Villeneuve gar nicht hoch genug anrechnen, solch ein Risiko einzugehen. Komplexe Filme mit guter Story sind zwar oft von der Kritik gelobte Filme, aber finanzielle Flops an der Kinokasse.

Also nach The Arrival und Bladerunner 2049 hat der Regisseur mein vollstes Vertrauen, vor allem da ich endlich eine gute neue Dune Verfilmung sehen möchte


----------



## REMO1 (11. September 2020)

Enisra schrieb:


> Würde noch Frank Herbert noch Leben, würde er vielleicht fragen warum man so Dumme Kommentare über einen "Teeniefilm" abgibt der nur dazu dient alles mies zu machen ... wenn die in der Vorlage schon alle 13-15 Jahre alt sind
> Toll, hab ihr Judorowskis Dune gesehen, aber dann zu behaupten dass das ein Teenie Film ist weil man Jüngere Schauspieler nimmt um der Vorlage zu entsprechen sagt halt eher aus, dass man eigentlich überhaupt keine Ahnung hat und vorallem sich nicht mal die Mühe macht den Wikipedia Artikel durchzulesen





Du bist doch der Supertyp der Star Wars 7-9 gut findet....  Sagt mir schon alles...  Ich zieh mich hier zurück, mag nicht von einem Besserwisser hier dumm vorgeführt zu werden. Ich kenne die Bücher nicht, aber sollte er sich an die Buchvorlagennn halten, müsste er etliche Filme im Dune Universum drehen... Das was ich aber im Trailer gesehen habe, scheint mir mit dem ähnlichen erzähl Tempo, vom Lynch Film zu sein... Mir hat bis jetzt Kyle MacLachlan super als Paul gefallen ...  Der Bubi jetzt geht mal gar nicht...  Ich bin  hier raus...


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2020)

REMO1 schrieb:


> Du bist doch der Supertyp der Star Wars 7-9 gut findet....  Sagt mir schon alles...  Ich zieh mich hier zurück, mag nicht von einem Besserwisser hier dumm vorgeführt zu werden. Ich kenne die Bücher nicht, aber sollte er sich an die Buchvorlagennn halten, müsste er etliche Filme im Dune Universum drehen... Das was ich aber im Trailer gesehen habe, scheint mir mit dem ähnlichen erzähl Tempo, vom Lynch Film zu sein... Mir hat bis jetzt Kyle MacLachlan super als Paul gefallen ...  Der Bubi jetzt geht mal gar nicht...  Ich bin  hier raus...



ja
find ich immer wieder toll so die "Kritiker" sind und anderen ihre Meinung lassen
aber ist besser so wenn das einzige was dir einfällt ist, andere Mobben und Beleidigen zu wollen weil man keine Argumente hat und darüber zu gehen was jemand mag und was nicht, wie alt bist du noch mal? 9? 10? Mit 11 war man zumindest nicht mehr so blöd und hat geglaubt dass würde irgendwas bringen


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (11. September 2020)

Warum es imo legitim ist, Dune 2020 nicht zu mögen auch ohne die Buchvorlage zu kennen:
Täusche ich mich oder genießt Dune (die Buch-Reihe) Kultstatus? Das heißt, dass Millionen von Leute, verteilt über mehrere Jahrzehnte, die Bücher verschlungen haben. Was ich damit sagen will: Es sind nicht nur die Bücher, die alt sind, es ist auch die Leserschaft ebenjener Bücher. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt einen Trailer zu veröffentlichen, der ohne die Verbindung zum Original _nur_ wie-für-die-junge-Generation-gemacht aussieht, ist für mich leider nicht Grund genug um meinen Arsch ins Kino zu schwingen. Obwohl ich es wirklich gern gewollt hätte.


----------



## Enisra (11. September 2020)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Warum es imo legitim ist, Dune 2020 nicht zu mögen auch ohne die Buchvorlage zu kennen:



Gegenfrage:
Warum ist es Legitim 2020 Dinge in Aussagen zu interpretieren um Dumme Kommentare zu rechtfertigen, dass der Film wie ein Teenie Film aussieht?

und Ja, es bleibt ein dummer Kommentar wenn man sowas behauptet auf Basis des Trailers und dass 2 Jugendliche mitspielen ... weil man die dem Buch entsprechend gecastet hat
denkt euch halt richtige Argumente aus oder schaut erstmal Teeniefilme


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (11. September 2020)

MrFob schrieb:


> Also ich wuerde Doom nicht unbedingt verfilmen wollen, damit wirst du nie alle wirklich gluecklich machen.


Musst du auch nicht, wurde schon gemacht. Und das gleich 2x.  


Gesendet von meinem MAR-LX1A mit Tapatalk


----------



## McDrake (11. September 2020)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Warum es imo legitim ist, Dune 2020 nicht zu mögen auch ohne die Buchvorlage zu kennen:
> Täusche ich mich oder genießt Dune (die Buch-Reihe) Kultstatus? Das heißt, dass Millionen von Leute, verteilt über mehrere Jahrzehnte, die Bücher verschlungen haben. Was ich damit sagen will: Es sind nicht nur die Bücher, die alt sind, es ist auch die Leserschaft ebenjener Bücher.



Willst Du damit sagen, dass die Leserschaft alt ist.
Das kann durchaus sein.... genau so wie bei Herr der Ringe.
Und jene Verfilmung fand ich sehr gut. Wenn auch nicht perfekt. Eben, weil die Bücher da mehr bieten.

Was für Bücher werden denn heute noch gelesen?
Ich persönlich, als ü40 lese jeden Abend. Und darunter auch "Jugendbücher" wie Panem oder His Dark Materials (Goldene Kompass).
Sollen denn die Geschichten einfach ganz flach erzählt werden, damit der Marvel-Verwöhnte Kinobesucher nicht zu viel studieren muss?
Weils nun mal so Mode ist, dass eine Aufmerskamkeitsspanne von 10 Minuten normal ist und dazwischen eine Actionexplision der nächsten folgt, die einem einem epileptischen Anfall ganz nahe bringt?

Ich mag Maevel & co,
Aber ich LIEBE Filme welche tiefer gehen, wie bei mir zuletzt Tenet.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (11. September 2020)

Hab ein bisschen den Überblick verloren, wer jetzt hier dumm ist und warum eigentlich. Aber mir gefällt der Trailer


----------



## OttoNormalmensch (11. September 2020)

McDrake schrieb:


> Willst Du damit sagen, dass die Leserschaft alt ist.


Nein, darauf wollte ich jetzt nicht hinaus. Eher sowas wie: "Ein Film, dessen Vorlage sich über so viele Jahre hinweg im Bewusstsein der Menschen gehalten hat, muss doch mehr zu bieten haben als bloß ein cooles Setting und ein bisschen Design." Und jetzt nochmal auf Deutsch: Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was die Leute so an Dune begeistert. Hat. Oder immer noch tut. Sollte ich irgendwann mal den Drang verspüren, dieser Frage auf den Grund zu gehen, würde ich wahrscheinlich eher zu den Büchern greifen, als mich ins Kino zu hocken. Der Trailer spricht mich einfach nicht genug an. Ich bedauere das ein bisschen, weil so eine Verfilmung normalerweise als idealer Einstieg in eine Saga dienen kann und mich die Reihe in der Vergangenheit schon mal neugierig machte.

Entweder sind meine Erwartungen zu hoch, oder der Trailer bringt nicht das rüber, was Dune so toll macht. Meine Meinung als Außenstehender. Und das muss doch auch einen Wert haben.


----------



## Frullo (13. September 2020)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Warum es imo legitim ist, Dune 2020 nicht zu mögen auch ohne die Buchvorlage zu kennen:
> Täusche ich mich oder genießt Dune (die Buch-Reihe) Kultstatus? Das heißt, dass Millionen von Leute, verteilt über mehrere Jahrzehnte, die Bücher verschlungen haben. Was ich damit sagen will: Es sind nicht nur die Bücher, die alt sind, es ist auch die Leserschaft ebenjener Bücher. Unter diesem Gesichtspunkt einen Trailer zu veröffentlichen, der ohne die Verbindung zum Original _nur_ wie-für-die-junge-Generation-gemacht aussieht, ist für mich leider nicht Grund genug um meinen Arsch ins Kino zu schwingen. Obwohl ich es wirklich gern gewollt hätte.



Kultstatus geniessen in der Regel Werke, die zeitlos sind. Dune wurde 1965 geschrieben, ich habe es aber erst rund 20 Jahre später gelesen. Der Herr der Ringe wurde 1955 geschrieben, das habe ich aber auch erst rund 30 Jahre später gelesen. 20'000 Meilen unter dem Meer erschien 1870, lag aber erst rund 110 Jahre später auf meinem Nachttisch. Und die Ilias und Odissee brauchten über 2500 Jahre, bis ich sie las...

Es hat also nix, aber auch wirklich nix, mit dem Alter der Leserschaft zu tun.


----------



## Frullo (13. September 2020)

Zum Trailer 

Was mich anfangs etwas verschreckt hat: Ganz am Anfang des Trailers (Sekunde 11) sieht man eine weibliche Figur (ich vermute mal: Chani?) die - ohne Stilsuit - draussen steht. Auch wenn das... "stylisch" wirkt, für mich war das bereits bei der Mini-Serie einfach nur ein No-Go, der mich aus der Erfahrung herausreisst. Ich hoffe daher, ich irre mich - es handelt sich ev. nur um eine von Pauls Visionen, oder  was weiss ich. Aber bitte lasst keine gebürtigen Fremen ohne Destillier-Anzug auf der Planetenoberfläche rumlaufen. Bitte!

Ansonsten: Habe mir den Trailer nun mehrmals angeschaut. Ich finde den Darsteller der Paul darstellt alles andere als schlecht. Er scheint durchaus Ausdrucksstärke zu besitzen. Man beachte z.B. wie sich sein Gesichtsausdruck ändert, als Mutter Gaius Helen Mohiam Paul erklärt, was ein Tier in der Falle tun würde (ca. 1:39): Man kann daraus durchaus erkennen, dass er sich beleidigt fühlt (im Buch fragt er daraufhin, ob sie den Sohn des Herzogs mit einem Tier vergleiche, worauf sie erwidert, er sei möglicherweise ein Mensch...). 

Ich werde mir den Film auf jeden Fall im Kino ansehen - bei einem so mageren Kinojahr wie diesem sowieso.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. September 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Was mich anfangs etwas verschreckt hat: Ganz am Anfang des Trailers (Sekunde 11) sieht man eine weibliche Figur (ich vermute mal: Chani?) die - ohne Stilsuit - draussen steht. Auch wenn das... "stylisch" wirkt, für mich war das bereits bei der Mini-Serie einfach nur ein No-Go, der mich aus der Erfahrung herausreisst. Ich hoffe daher, ich irre mich - es handelt sich ev. nur um eine von Pauls Visionen, oder  was weiss ich. Aber bitte lasst keine gebürtigen Fremen ohne Destillier-Anzug auf der Planetenoberfläche rumlaufen. Bitte!


Bin mir sicher, dass das nur eine Vision von Paul ist.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (13. September 2020)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, dass das nur eine Vision von Paul ist.


Wobei ...
Ist es nicht so das die Anzüge "nur" ein deutlich längeren Überlebenszeitraum ermöglichen sollen ?
Sprich man durchaus außerhalb von Stürmen eine Zeit lang bequem ohne "vor die Tür" gehen kann ?


----------



## Felix Schuetz (13. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Wobei ...
> Ist es nicht so das die Anzüge "nur" ein deutlich längeren Überlebenszeitraum ermöglichen sollen ?
> Sprich man durchaus außerhalb von Stürmen eine Zeit lang bequem ohne "vor die Tür" gehen kann ?


Nein, die Fremen leben streng nach den Regeln der Wasserdisziplin und ziehen den Anzug afaik nur im Sietch aus.


----------



## OldShatterhand (14. September 2020)

Finds nicht übel, bin aber auch nicht begeistert. Vielleicht abwartend. Die großen Schiffe gefallen mir, wobei die Gildenschiffe ja so riesig sind dass problemlos sowohl die ganze Flotte der Harkonnen als auch der Atreides darin Platz finden. Die Schilde im Kampf überzeugen mich nicht wirklich, der Effekt sieht billig aus. Da fand ich sogar das verschwommene, kantige Design aus Lynchs Film besser. Der Sandwurm am Ende ist aber grandios. Die vielen, glitzernden Zähne von denen im Buch die Rede ist (Der legendäre Crysdolch der Fremen wird daraus hergestellt) kommen hier besser als bei Lynch, da kamen sie nur spärlich zur Geltung. 
Über Hau-Drauf Stars wie Bautista oder Momoa im Cast bin ich etwas zwiegespalten. Atemberaubende Dialoge darf man von denen wohl nicht erwarten, wobei Duncan Idaho (Momoa) aber im Buch wiederrum auch nicht viel redet.


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2020)

Ich glaube die Schilde sind so ein Problem vom Visuellen Medium Film, in Bücher kann man sagen "Schilde aktivieren" und fertig
beim Film muss man sich immer so was einfallen, aber das sieht so nach nem Bildfehler aus, aber immerhin, Schilde auf Arakis sind eh eine ganz Blöde Idee, wir werden die also nicht lange sehen müssen

Aber, sieht man die Highliner überhaupt? Und btw. ich bin ja mal gespannt wie die Navigatoren aussehen werden, die hat man ja noch garnicht gesehen


----------



## Frullo (14. September 2020)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Bin mir sicher, dass das nur eine Vision von Paul ist.



Hm... was ist mit der Szene bei 0:21? Auch da, zwei Leute ohne Anzüge: Paul und Jessica die gerade abhauen (und daher noch keine Zeit hatten, in die Anzüge zu schlüpfen)?


----------



## Frullo (14. September 2020)

OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Ich verstehe einfach nicht, was die Leute so an Dune begeistert.



Da werden Dir sämtliche Verfilmungen - inklusive der Kommenden - nicht wirklich eine Antwort liefern können. Filme/Serien können die Essenz von Büchern noch so genau rüberbringen, noch so werktreu sein, das geschriebene Wort können sie trotzdem nie ersetzen. Das hat unterschiedliche Gründe: Zum einen, weil sich eine Verfilmung nie zu 100% mit dem decken wird, was wir (als Leser) uns vorgestellt haben. Zum anderen, weil das Medium Buch ganz andere Erzählweisen als das Medium Film erlaubt. Innere Monologe beispielweise sind doch recht schwierig zu verfilmen - das wurde teilweise bei Lynchs Verfilmung gemacht (indem die Gedanken der Figuren für das Publikum hörbar waren), wirkte aber nicht immer zugunsten des Films.

Ich glaube, was Dune derart beliebt macht, ist dessen Detailreichtum. Für alles gibt es eine Erklärung: Warum der Imperator nicht selbst die Kontrolle über Arrakis ausübt. Wieso jemandem vor die Füsse spucken ein Zeichen des Wohlwollens sein kann. Warum man sich in der Wüste arrhythmisch bewegen sollte. Wieso die Zukunft zu kennen mehr Fluch als Segen ist. Wieso Fremen und Sardaukar sich so ähnlich sind. Warum Computer verboten sind. Wieso Schilde auf Arrakis keine gute Idee sind (danke an Enisra). Wie man sich Religion zunutze macht. Undundund...



OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Sollte ich irgendwann mal den Drang verspüren, dieser Frage auf den Grund zu gehen, würde ich wahrscheinlich eher zu den Büchern greifen, als mich ins Kino zu hocken.



Und erst dann wirst Du Dir tatsächlich wünschen, es gäbe eine adäquate Verfilmung. Und Du wirst sie in den bisherigen Werken nur teilweise finden. 



OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Der Trailer spricht mich einfach nicht genug an. Ich bedauere das ein bisschen, weil so eine Verfilmung normalerweise als idealer Einstieg in eine Saga dienen kann und mich die Reihe in der Vergangenheit schon mal neugierig machte.



Ich... weiss nicht. Für mich hebt sich das erste Buch dermassen vom Rest ab... selbst von dem, was Frank Herbert selbst (und nicht sein Sohn) geschrieben hat... Dune kommt - im Gegensatz zu den Folgewerken - ganz gut alleine klar: Es braucht keine Begleitwerke, wie es die anderen Bücher tun. Von daher empfand ich Dune auch nie als "Einstiegspunkt".




OttoNormalmensch schrieb:


> Entweder sind meine Erwartungen zu hoch, oder der Trailer bringt nicht das rüber, was Dune so toll macht. Meine Meinung als Außenstehender. Und das muss doch auch einen Wert haben.



Schwierig... ich persönlich hätte wohl die Szene in der Mutter Gaius Helen Mohiam den jungen Paul auf Caladan prüft ausführlicher und den "Rest" als ganz kurze Flashforward-Szenen gezeigt (als ob Paul gerade Visionen der Zukunft hätte).


----------



## Felix Schuetz (14. September 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Hm... was ist mit der Szene bei 0:21? Auch da, zwei Leute ohne Anzüge: Paul und Jessica die gerade abhauen (und daher noch keine Zeit hatten, in die Anzüge zu schlüpfen)?


Ja, sieht so aus. Würde auch passen.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. September 2020)

Frullo schrieb:


> Da werden Dir sämtliche Verfilmungen - inklusive der Kommenden - nicht wirklich eine Antwort liefern können. Filme/Serien können die Essenz von Büchern noch so genau rüberbringen, noch so werktreu sein, das geschriebene Wort können sie trotzdem nie ersetzen. Das hat unterschiedliche Gründe: Zum einen, weil sich eine Verfilmung nie zu 100% mit dem decken wird, was wir (als Leser) uns vorgestellt haben. Zum anderen, weil das Medium Buch ganz andere Erzählweisen als das Medium Film erlaubt. Innere Monologe beispielweise sind doch recht schwierig zu verfilmen - das wurde teilweise bei Lynchs Verfilmung gemacht (indem die Gedanken der Figuren für das Publikum hörbar waren), wirkte aber nicht immer zugunsten des Films.


Der Effekt bei Büchern ist auch das die Vorstellungskraft idR gebunden an der Zeit ist.
Jemand der das zum Erscheinen gelesen hat wird sich wenn es nicht näher beschrieben wurde als jemand der es 2020 ließt, weil der schon ganz anders "geimpft" wurde.
Jules Vernes Romane, Dr. Jekyll und Mr. Hyde, Frankenstein, ... sind da krasse Beispiele


----------



## Gast1661893802 (14. September 2020)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Nein, die Fremen leben streng nach den Regeln der Wasserdisziplin und ziehen den Anzug afaik nur im Sietch aus.


Ok (erinnert mich etwas an Mandalorian ), aber pauschal tödlich/schädlich wäre es doch aber nicht mal 5 min ohne vor die Tür zu gehen ?


----------



## Enisra (14. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ok (erinnert mich etwas an Mandalorian ), aber pauschal tödlich/schädlich wäre es doch aber nicht mal 5 min ohne vor die Tür zu gehen ?



nein, das nicht, die Nicht Fremen machen das am laufenden Band und die Sadaukar haben halt auch keine an, aber die "Anderen" lassen sich halt ihr Wasser Liefern, aber Arrakis ist ja so die Sahara mit der Atacama gekreutz, aus Gründen die mit dem Spice zu tun haben  extrem trocken, es wäre halt Fahrlässig sein Wasser zu verschwenden, eigentlich haben die Fremen auch alle noch ein Tuch vorm Gesicht, aber das kommt beim Film halt Murks rüber wenn man die Gesichter nicht sehen kann
Im Buch wird das ja noch viel Detaillierter beschrieben, dass die Fremen das Wasser der Feinde nehmen oder dass man Wassermarken hat die man als Ohrringe bei sich trägt

Und das auch ein Plotpoint im Nachfolgeband wo Paul dann Stilgar mit der Nase drauf stößt wie sehr sich die Welt verändert hat


----------



## Felix Schuetz (15. September 2020)

LesterPG schrieb:


> Ok (erinnert mich etwas an Mandalorian ), aber pauschal tödlich/schädlich wäre es doch aber nicht mal 5 min ohne vor die Tür zu gehen ?


Nein, die Wüste in Dune ist im Grunde stinknormal. (Also abgesehen von gigantischen Sandwürmern, usw...) Trotzdem würden die Fremen normalerweise niemals ohne perfekt angelegten Anzug vor die Tür gehen.


----------



## oroz (23. September 2020)

Da ich die Bücher gelesen habe kann ich mich nur auf den Film freuen. Das wird riesig. Der Trailer hat mich auch überzeugt


----------

